# So how stable is the 622-really...?



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

I am upgrading from a 942 to a 622 next week. I remember when I first got my 942 a couple of years ago it took a lot of baby-sitting: bugs where found everywhere. 

Now my 942 is fairly stable and I rarely have to do anything with it.

What is the current status of the 622? What headaches should I expect? What problems should I watch for?

Thanks,

Gianfranco


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had my 622 for a bit over a year now, and I love it. I use HDMI, and, with 4.01, I use 5.1 audio over HDMI. Works great. I've found the 622 to be very reliable; I have only had one (unplanned) reboot.

But, some people's experiences have not been so good. I'm sure it depends upon many factors, such as brand of connected equipment, 622 configuration, usage patterns, and user.... skill. 

Remember that while it seems like just about everyone on these forums is complaining about something, most people wouldn't be here if they didn't have a problem. The forum community tends to self-select for those with problems.

So, my totally unbiased recommendation is, go ahead, you'll love it.


----------



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

wje said:


> I've had my 622 for a bit over a year now, and I love it. I use HDMI, and, with 4.01, I use 5.1 audio over HDMI. Works great. I've found the 622 to be very reliable; I have only had one (unplanned) reboot.
> 
> But, some people's experiences have not been so good. I'm sure it depends upon many factors, such as brand of connected equipment, 622 configuration, usage patterns, and user.... skill.
> 
> ...


Good point about the "biased sample".

My equipment is pretty standards, and even with my 942 I had relatively few problems, while other people were reporting a lot more issues with incompatible equipment. So perhaps I will have the same luck with the 622, since is is, in a way, an "evolution" of the 942....


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I have both a 942 and a 622. No problems with either. I like the 622 better, particularly after the new s/w release (4.01). Go for it.

John


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> I have both a 942 and a 622. No problems with either. I like the 622 better, particularly after the new s/w release (4.01). Go for it.


This is also my situation. The new s/w release was hardly noticed... Channel lineup in guide and indication of which DVR recordings were recorded from an HD source. No big deal.

Both the 942 and 622 are and were generally stable.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

My only problems were OTA related, and between the local engineers fixing a few things, and now with the 4.01 release, everything is working great.

Now if they could just get the EPG to work for the OTA sub channels...................



Jim


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

I have hesitated making this post for a long time, for fear of jinxing things.

I got my 622 about a year ago.
I was a bit concerned that my satellite guy had never done the 622. He scouted up another tech who also had never done a 622.
When he came out to the house he told me he couldn't stay real long, his son had broken a tooth during baseball the night before and he had to take him to the dentist.

So including putting in the 2nd dish, he was at the house maybe an hour.
The only hang was it turned out the TV2 remote was dead, he left me with a useable but different loaner, and about a week later we got the TV2 replacement (we don't use TV2 anyway).

So from day one, rock solid with one exception. We did lose all our recordings one time (and no, not the VOD stuff). I have a good idea how it happened and posted about it, not sure if anyone took the clues seriously.

Other than that one time, it has been great, and justifies the rather hefty expense.

I do HDMI to a Panasonic plasma, and optical to the home theater audio, and it's great. We also get the local OTA HD DTV channels, so really appreciate how well that is integrated with the rest of the channels in the 622, really makes it seamless, nice job.

I manage a large software development team myself, so my hat is off to the Dish folk in this case, nice job. (waiting for external USB hard disk etc)


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

The sub-channels thing is really strange. I'm not sure who has the real story on why it does AND does not work. I get all my sub-channel information on my OTAs. I did before 4.01 software and I still do after the update.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since the 622 support area is bash free, Moved this thread out of 622 support forum to allow for more free opinions to be voiced. I am happy with my 622s. They definitely meet my needs.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have 2 as well. Absolutely the best receiver I have ever owned/leased (and I have owned just about all of them from E*)

L4.01 helped out my OTA as well and the new PIP rocks!


----------



## AV Doogie (Mar 1, 2007)

No headaches so far.... 

An information menu pops up once in a while when moving through the DVR content listing but nothing serious.

The 622 Seems to be more refined than the 921 I replaced, better remote response and ergonomics IMO


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

wje said:


> I use HDMI, and, with 4.01, I use 5.1 audio over HDMI. Works great.


How do you have the 5.1 over HDMI connected?

-Funk


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

gianfri said:


> I am upgrading from a 942 to a 622 next week. I remember when I first got my 942 a couple of years ago it took a lot of baby-sitting: bugs where found everywhere.
> 
> Now my 942 is fairly stable and I rarely have to do anything with it.
> 
> ...


I've had the 622 for close to a year now. It is pretty stable. I had the 942 from the early days. It was no where near as stable to start w as the 622 is now. I remember in the early days of the the 942 I had a direct line to 2 of the 942 tech team to report problems and help them work out those kinks in the S/W. Have had much less problems w/ the 622. It has had some problems that have been a problem but nothing like the 942 I had.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Gianfranco,

My 622 is at least as stable as my 942. Both are head and shoulders more stable than an 811 which I also have.

Miner


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

There are many reports that the HDMI connector on the 622 is easy to break. Mine failed after 2 days. E* says they are getting new suppliers, but there are probably plenty of old units in the warehouse and with the dealers. Other than that no big complaints with the 622.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> How do you have the 5.1 over HDMI connected?
> 
> -Funk


HDMI from the 622 to my Yamaha amp, amp to my Sony TV. I have the amp set to locally handle the audio, but forward the video to the TV. (since I want to use my real speakers, not the ones in the TV)

It actually worked without any fiddling. Amazing.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

wje said:


> HDMI from the 622 to my Yamaha amp, amp to my Sony TV. I have the amp set to locally handle the audio, but forward the video to the TV. (since I want to use my real speakers, not the ones in the TV)
> 
> It actually worked without any fiddling. Amazing.


So your amp is decoding the 5.1 from the HDMI stream?

-Funk


----------



## ScottsFJ40 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am new to Dish and so far I am very happy with the 622. I replaced a SA8300HD that my cable company used, and the 622 is a FAR BETTER dvr that the 8300 was. It has been a couple months now and everything seems to be very stable.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

johnsbin said:


> The sub-channels thing is really strange. I'm not sure who has the real story on why it does AND does not work. I get all my sub-channel information on my OTAs. I did before 4.01 software and I still do after the update.


For every subchannel dish needs to upload a seperate stream of information. They started adding lots of these a few months ago( including mine), and broke some receivers. Which ones was not mentioned, but they rolled back all those they had just added back.

Its been reported that once they roll out new software to some of those receivers that had problems, they will begin to roll these back out and start adding others.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

thefunks67 said:


> So your amp is decoding the 5.1 from the HDMI stream?
> 
> -Funk


Yes. My amp will either pass the audio 5.1 thru to the TV, or decode it. Since I want to use my nice 5.1 speakers, I let the amp do it.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have 2 622's. One has 4.01 and one has 3.66. I have not had one single issue with either version software as of yet. I am extremely pleased with the 622. Yes there are a few things I would love to see added, but I got these receivers for watching tv and they both do what they are supposed to do. Over the course of time that I have had them I have had to do a couple of reboots.. But as a dealer and techinician I know that all receivers have to be rebooted from time to time. Even the basic 311's, 322's and all others get glitches from time to time. 

I love the 622


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

As a former 942 user and now a 622 user I say go for it. My 622's have been just as stable as my 942 was. I'm glad I made the switch for the MPEG4 support and additional channels. the new features getting released on the 622 are nice as well. Also, being that it is currently their flagship receiver it is more likely to get additional features in the future first.


----------

